# Wind River Mountains (Pic Heavy)



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

This last week I spent 5 days backpacking alongside my Dad in the Wind River Mountains. Backpacking with him growing up was a yearly thing that we did, so the fact that we went wasn't out of the ordinary except that he will be turning 75 this fall and isn't sure how many more trips he has left in him.

We had a great time and I really enjoyed his company as well as the company of a good friend who tagged along with us. My buddy that came along posts under the name Griff on these forums.

The weather didn't cooperate, the big fish weren't biting, and the trip turned out to cost more than we had planned, but any time you spend the majority of your day in good company catching fish (even small ones) on a fly, that's a pretty good trip in my book.

Hope you enjoy the pics.

Amazing scenery.









All bunched up.



























Me and my side-kick.









Good looking Brookie.




































Doc E. ripping some lips.



























My best fish of the trip.









Griff: Is it going to snow? My answer: Heck no. The Truth:









Trying to dry out.









Griff and a big old Hawg!









A small golden trout that Griff hooked.









A view from camp.









Still going strong.









Screw you guys, I'm going home!









Shane


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like a good trip despite the colder weather. You guys are brave going up there this late in the year :wink:. All though I went up in July and had to deal with night temps of 26 degrees...

Thanks for sharing, I am jealous I wasn't there!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Sweet pictures, thanks for sharing. Too bad you didn't get into some more fish, beautiful looking area.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Grat photos! I am jelous. The high country gets cold too fast but I guess it helps us look forward to the next year....


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds like a blast. The fish are really stack in there. The lab looks like it is having a great time. Awesome photos!


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

It was a real good time. The scenery was great and the company was even better. It is always good to leave civilization behind and not have to worry about anything but fishing and if a bear is going to ransack camp.
The snow was a picnic compared to having to explain to the wife about how the native americans scalped us for 300 bones each for a 15 mile truck ride and 3/4 mile hike across the reservation.
Later, 
Griff


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

As I hit the big 55 it is great to see your old man get after it  No other needs but his two feet, if you keep active you can still get 'er done...maybe just a little slower!


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Amazing pictures. Sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice TR - thanks for sharing! Which trailhead did you start and what areas did you go to? Not looking for hotspots - just general info. . . . :lol:

We had a great trip up there back in July. Found the cutts all bunched up but based on time of year I assume yours were brookies?









We did manage to get into some substantial fish including this one that was a little too much to handle for my brother-in-law:









Thanks for posting!


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Jesse Higgins said:


> Nice TR - thanks for sharing! Which trailhead did you start and what areas did you go to? Not looking for hotspots - just general info. . . . :lol:
> 
> We had a great trip up there back in July. Found the cutts all bunched up but based on time of year I assume yours were brookies?
> 
> ...


Jesse,

We went in on the north east side. The majority of the fish we caught were brooks. The fishing in the past has usually been better. Maybe it was the time of year.

My brother likes to go into this same place shortly after the ice comes off and does pretty well with the fish. I can't stand the flies and gnats though and prefer late august or september after the first frost. It's a trade off I might have to reconsider.

Shane


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

You're right about the bugs Shane. Skeeters were off the charts in July. I've never had any experience in the Uintas that could compare with the Wind River's mosquitos. To say the least, they were oppressive! :shock:


----------

